# Vise and table mount stops



## Batmanacw (Mar 7, 2021)

I made this vise mounted stop yesterday and the table stop today. 

I made the vise mount base so the rod is centered and extended 1" or both sides. The adjustment is tool free.

If I dial in the center of the bar, I can locate a feature at the center as well which means I can put the arm on the other end and flip the part to mirror a feature on the opposite side of the part. 

I like that I don't have to uncover the table to use the stop. 










I decided to make a simple table stop because I've done lots of longer stuff where the part is sticking way off the vise. I wanted a super simple design with material I had on hand. 

The clamp rod is 8". As wide as my table with 2 holes corresponding to the outer table slots. In the pictures the position required the cap screw is inside the tube. The tube came from the pipe in the vise. Lol.


----------



## Batmanacw (Mar 8, 2021)

I decided I wanted a bit more reach so I slotted it as far as I could without it being able to fall off if loose. It reaches 1 5/16" past the jaw. 




I had some questions on Facebook about clearance. This is with the rod nearly touching the vise jaw and the vise at 1" open.


----------

